# Hatchling photos! LOTS of images <3



## -JM (Aug 31, 2010)

I know you guys love your torts, but my baby is the best. Hands down. Just LOOK at her. (Danny thinks it's a girl, so unless she starts displaying very manly qualities...."she" it is). 

Bernadette arrived this morning! She got a soak and bit of sunshine before I had to go back to class, and ate like a hound. She's currently dug a burrow under one of the plants and is chilling in there. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 31, 2010)

*RE: I know you guys love your torts and all, but....(VERY image heavy!)*

love the pics!!! especially the 3rd one.... i see the word "***" right under the butt.... hehehehehehhe


----------



## -JM (Aug 31, 2010)

*RE: I know you guys love your torts and all, but....(VERY image heavy!)*

I didn't even see that until after someone told me. Sooooo funny


----------



## Becki (Aug 31, 2010)

*RE: I know you guys love your torts and all, but....(VERY image heavy!)*

Bernadette is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## -JM (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Becki  I already love her like crazy. I'm reading to her right now and she's sleeping the afternoon away under the "purple" plant.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG she is SOO CUTE!!!! What a little peanut! Awww look at the little egg tooth (I wrote that in baby talk first 'wook at the wittle' but I'm trying to control myself haha)
I LOVE Russian hatchlings


----------



## -JM (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Katie  I have to agree, they don't get much cuter!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats. 

Can't tell if you have something under that food, so I thought I'd mention a slate tile works great.

Take lots of pictures as they grow up very fast, and good luck!


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad Bernadette made it there just fine  Great pictures of her. 

Danny


----------



## TOK DADDY (Aug 31, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

Congo !! 

Lovely cute Pics!! 

Loved them all ...


----------



## -JM (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! More coming just as soon as I beat my trackpad into submission. I do have a feeding dish for her, but thank you for looking out for me!

I love her so much already! It was hard for me to leave her at home and go to school.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm surprised Imageshak didn't re-size those pictures for you. Man-o-man! they took forever to load on my computer!!

But congrats on your little baby. She's just adorable!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 1, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I'm surprised Imageshak didn't re-size those pictures for you. Man-o-man! they took forever to load on my computer!!



haha glad I'm not the only one! My original reply started off as "Holy mother of God, are these pictures enormous for anyone else??" but then they resized somewhat


----------



## -JM (Sep 1, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised Imageshak didn't re-size those pictures for you. Man-o-man! they took forever to load on my computer!!
> ...



I'm really sorry  By the time I realized they were huge my edit period was up. It usually does resize them. I haven't got a clue why it didn't this time. 

At least they're really cute, right?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 1, 2010)

all the more reason i believe there shouldn't be an expiration of the editing time on posts....... hint hint mods and admin if you are reading this ...... . .. . .. . .. . .. . . .


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 1, 2010)

-JM said:


> At least they're really cute, right?



Oh they are _more _than cute! This was a cuteness overload, for sure.

Got any more pics??


----------



## -JM (Sep 1, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Oh they are _more _than cute! This was a cuteness overload, for sure.
> 
> Got any more pics??



I do but I want to resize them first so I'm playing with imageshack when I have time. I took about 80 yesterday, no lie. Took a couple today as well but mostly I've been in class just running home to make sure she was still ok. 

Look for some tomorrow night, maybe?


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations!! Your little one is adorable


----------



## -JM (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm glad you guys agree that she's pretty much perfection. I know I already dote on her. 

Ooooh or instead of fighting with imageshack...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=199793&id=577169561

^that's the facebook album. It's set to public eyes so you should be able to browse the pictures at your leisure. There's lots  If it doesn't work let me know and I'll go back to plan A.


----------



## -JM (Sep 4, 2010)

She ate some mazuri today. Sort of. She still won't eat it unless I put some greens in with it. 







And I had to take the cute little quarter picture


----------



## -JM (Sep 5, 2010)

She was up and trucking around her enclosure today. She won't wake up until I dig her out of whatever hole she dug in the night and soak her, but when she's done doing her business and rehydrating she moves around decently.


She has a favorite basking spot right under the heat lamp, sitting on top of a tuft of plastic "grass" 











And on the warm side of her enclosure she has a little rock "cave" that I built. She likes to sit right in the "doorway" and watch me study.




















It's so great to watch her move around the enclosure and explore everything in there. She's eating well now and seems content in her new home. She's been here almost a week. <3


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool! She is adorable. You might want to raise or lower the plants (or switch some out) to make sure there isn't anything to climb on. Hatchlings especially will get off balance and tumble onto their backs. Half logs are another climbing danger. If she is trying to get higher under the basking spot, double check the temp as you may be able to lower the bulb more if that won't make it too warm. Hatchlings tend to like it hotter, so 100 F at the substrate level is good.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 5, 2010)

She is both sweet and beautiful! I can see why it's hard to leave her, even for something as fun as school. I like what I can see of her enclosure. Good job!


----------



## -JM (Sep 5, 2010)

I will play around with some of the plants while she soaks tomorrow morning. I had read that Russians like to climb, but I wasn't overly concerned about it. She hasn't had any problems climbing off of things she gets on, but I would hate for something to happen while I'm at university all day. Tomorrow's a holiday so I can spend some time messing with it. She only climbed on the half log once, but it's on the cool side and she seems fairly uninterested in the top of it (she does like to dig under it). 

It's right at 100 in the hotspot under the bulb of the heat lamp, and it gets around 85-95 in the rest of the "warm" side. The cool side is just under 80 degrees. 

More pictures to come--I didn't get much studying done today because every time I looked down she was doing something adorable and I had to stop and take a photo.

<3 thanks for all the positive and helpful feedback!


----------



## Calaquendi (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my god! So beautiful and cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 6, 2010)

Nelson used to climb some of his plants too, when he was younger and crazier  (now he's a mature 16-month old ha) 
I love those pictures!! She is such a sweet tiny little thing  

Is the rock cave stable? Nelson likes to push his cage furnishings around


----------



## -JM (Sep 6, 2010)

I think when she gets bigger she will be able to move it. I'll take it out when that happens. Right now the rocks are too heavy. Did Nelson ever have any trouble getting down? I don't want to take away her recreational fun if it's not too dangerous. I don't want her to be bored, and she really likes some of these plants.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 6, 2010)

Nelson never really had trouble with his plants- he would climb over them and it took some effort  but he never got stuck or flipped on his back or anything. 
I did have to take out his half log though because he was doing crazy jumps off of that and getting stuck on his back


----------



## -JM (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok. I sort of buried the half log so it has more of a ramp on and off of it. I'll watch it though. If she starts being all dare-devil on it I will take it out. 
Thanks for the help! I'm moving stuff around in it right now, will post pictures when done <3


----------

